# What kind of finish?



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey!

I have seen pictures of your slingshots where there is a beautiful satin finish. What do you use?
Looking forward to your anwers.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sounds to me like you are speaking of BLO and then wax.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like Tung oil. Comes in high gloss or satin finish. Wipe it on and let dry.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I like to use a combination of BLO and/or a wiping varnish (usually Minwax Antique Oil Finish) and some finishing wax for maintenance. Having said that, I think the satin look can be achieved using just about any medium. If using a surface build-up type of finish (poly/varnish), it's about surface prep, making sure pores are filled and flattening the surface for a consistent evenness. If using a gloss finish then it just needs to be knocked down to satin with some 0000 steel wool.

If using a penetrating oil finish, its about good surface preparation to get the result. We each have our favorite finishes but I think it is more about the method that achieves the outcome...


----------



## meriole (Nov 13, 2019)

Pick a nice oil finish


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Sounds to me like you are speaking of BLO and then wax.


Sorry, but what does BLO stand for?


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like Tung oil. Comes in high gloss or satin finish. Wipe it on and let dry.


I've been thinking about tung oil. I wasn't to shure if it applied easily. I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

urbanshooter said:


> I like to use a combination of BLO and/or a wiping varnish (usually Minwax Antique Oil Finish) and some finishing wax for maintenance. Having said that, I think the satin look can be achieved using just about any medium. If using a surface build-up type of finish (poly/varnish), it's about surface prep, making sure pores are filled and flattening the surface for a consistent evenness. If using a gloss finish then it just needs to be knocked down to satin with some 0000 steel wool.
> 
> If using a penetrating oil finish, its about good surface preparation to get the result. We each have our favorite finishes but I think it is more about the method that achieves the outcome...


Interesting what you say about creating s good surface. When I make other wooden objects, like jewlery for example, I always burnish the object and then I apply my own mix of bees wax and linseed oil. It gives it a slight half matte shine but I imagine myself that it wears off after a while and becomes more "dull".


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Chris Parson said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I like to use a combination of BLO and/or a wiping varnish (usually Minwax Antique Oil Finish) and some finishing wax for maintenance. Having said that, I think the satin look can be achieved using just about any medium. If using a surface build-up type of finish (poly/varnish), it's about surface prep, making sure pores are filled and flattening the surface for a consistent evenness. If using a gloss finish then it just needs to be knocked down to satin with some 0000 steel wool.
> ...


Yup... I think taking it to the point of burnishing is good!

If you are using only oil and wax, it doesn't give much protection to the surface, so it will wear or dull and patina naturally and that's not a bad thing. It is in its own way an organic beauty to bear the signs of wear unique to its owner...

If you want a surface that holds up to wear you'll need something that builds up a film on top of the wood. Some would however prefer not to do this as they might like the natural textured feel of wood more. No right or wrong... I think it comes down to personal preference. For me, I like nattys with just oil and wax but everything else like board cuts or cored builds, I'd prefer with a film build finish.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Chris Parson said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like you are speaking of BLO and then wax.
> ...


Boiled Linseed Oil


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pre-catalyzed lacquer works pretty well. Comes in satin sheen.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I used no finish on this one other than I buff it with a used dryer sheet about once a week. There is plenty of wax left in used dryer sheets.


----------

